
This Swimming Stingray Robot Is Powered by Real, Living Rat Cells - lisper
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/robots/a21716/swimming-stingray-robot-rat-cells/
======
Aelinsaar
This is frankly the kind of thing we're going to need to master if we want the
robots people seem to be dreaming about. That, or some really revolutionary
types of actuators.

------
flukus
Improve our propulsion tech a bit and we've got a cylon raider.

